# Cyanogenmod Kernel vs Leankernel



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm just curious as to what features the Cyanogenmod kernel has. I can't really find any documentation on it. Is it just a renamed stock Google kernel or is there anything special about it? I usually use Leankernel with other ROMs like AOKP but I felt like giving CM 10.1 M1 a try. My main concerns are whether I will lose any of CMs baked in features if I switch and which kernel will give me better battery life.


----------



## imheroldman (Aug 23, 2011)

You would have to dig through change logs to find everything, but yes it is optimized stock AOSP kernel. And they are device specific. You may notice a difference in performance. I have to hard a time resisting tweaking the kernel to death so I stick to stock because it is very reliable.


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

The Cyanogenmod kernel focuses on enabling OMAP-specific features for customization and optimization and also tries to fix bugs in the AOSP kernel.

LeanKernel also has these goals and tries to change a bit more and disable unneeded parts. LeanKernel contains most if not all of the hooks that cyanogenmod needs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Never had a problem losing weight features with kernels. Most have cyanogenmod in mind and work well with it. On some devices I do fine more problems with other kernels, like my Nexus 7. For me lean kernel has not been very consistent on my gnex or Nexus 7.

I've had good luck with tiny's kernel, but most should play nicely with cyanogenmod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't speak for the N7, but I run leankernel on everything I have ever owned. Before you call me a fanboy, I tried about every kernel available on the galaxy nexus in a blind test, and found that this was the best for me. All the Gama tweaks I needed were in it, and it was INCREDIBLY smooth. I never get any lag, get respectable battery (same or better than other kernels tuned to not lag for me) and I can overclock to max and still drop volts. I have run it on every ROM I have tried, and I'm currently happy on JellyBeer which is CM10.1 as a base mixed with ParanoidAndroid like DPI hacks. I haven't lost a thing, and gained so much smoothness.

Just my $0.02


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm a big LeanKernel fan so I flash a LK right away. I havent used a cm kernel since day one lol. The battery life I have gotten is really good.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright just flashed the latest Leankernel. Will let you know if my phone blows up lol


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't run CM - but I have been running AOKP/LK for a loooong time. I always use the latest 180exp kernel. I run LK on my toro and grouper and never have any issues.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Steve.G said:


> I don't run CM - but I have been running AOKP/LK for a loooong time. I always use the latest 180exp kernel. I run LK on my toro and grouper and never have any issues.


I used to run the 180mhz kernel. Seemed kinda slow at wakeup and didn't work well sometimes. I've since then switched to 230. You ever try to see battery difference in 180 to 230 ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I used to run the 180mhz kernel. Seemed kinda slow at wakeup and didn't work well sometimes. I've since then switched to 230. You ever try to see battery difference in 180 to 230 ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Never tried the 230

Sent from my Kanged out Grouper


----------

